# Beyonce



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I went to see Beyonce last night in the toon at the Metro Arena and i have to say wow, it was amazing! Shes pure class and to me defines the word celebrity. The show was 2hrs 15 mins long and it was amazing all the way through. If you get a chance get yourself along to see her!:thumb:


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like I'm too late.. I can imagine she'd put on quite a show, and very easy on the eye. :argie:


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

What a woman she is! Drop dead gorgeous with great gyrating hips and an ar5e you could land a Chinook on!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Black-Cat said:


> and an ar5e you could land a Chinook on!


:lol:


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

shes a real woman, caught a bit of one of her live shows on mtv the other week very easy on the eye indeed.


----------

